
Ask HN: Thoughts on Mob Programming? - aarohmankad
Mob programming: a software development approach where the whole team works on the same thing, at the same time, in the same space, and at the same computer.<p>We recently had a speaker at our school talk about how his team has utilized Mob Programming for increased productivity, code quality, and less bugs in production.<p>I was curious as to what your thoughts are. Can Mob Programming become a mainstream method of collaboration in the tech industry?
======
sharemywin
I've heard of it as swarming. Seems like mostly for difficult problems.

[https://tobeagile.com/2012/12/11/seven-strategies-for-
team-s...](https://tobeagile.com/2012/12/11/seven-strategies-for-team-
swarming/)

------
rhapsodic
It's a stupid idea. People who advocate it likely have something to sell you.

